
Seesaw, a new social decision making company from the founders of CoTweet - ctruman
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/13/seesaw-a-new-social-decision-making-company-from-the-founders-of-cotweet/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Seesaw%2C%20a%20new%20social%20decision%20making%20company%20from%20the%20founders%20of%20CoTweet&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
ctruman
Looking forward to what this team does. A lot of talent there. The awesome Sam
Soffes of Hipstamatic and <http://cheddarapp.com> fame

